# Hid or Hps



## Daboss (Mar 3, 2006)

Im hesitating between a metal halide 400 watts or a 250watts Hps. im not sure which one is best but their is a huge price diference between the 2. Can anyone give me advice on which Hid to pick from or if i should by the Hps?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, thats a tough question. HPS gives you more lumens for your buck. but during veg. the MH gives you the right spectrum. If going through a full grow get the HPS. IMO. More bang for the buck. 
Try Insidesun.com. you'll find the HPS is cheaper for the bulb and ballast than an MH. With a 400W HPS you can get an MH conversion bulb that will get you through a full grow great.


----------



## Daboss (Mar 3, 2006)

alright thx hope my plants all like it cause my wallet is gonna take a hit.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

If it sets you mind to ease here is a link for some really cheap hids.

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2006)

daboss...If you don't mind purchasing.."online", it really pays to shop around. I haven't checked any of those links, but you should find a 400 hps for 'under a hundred bucks'..remote ballist, socket fixture, hood 'n all.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If it sets you mind to ease here is a link for some really cheap hids.
> 
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp


They have ballast kits for a reasonable price.  If you can build your own fixture you can save some $$.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 4, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> They have ballast kits for a reasonable price. If you can build your own fixture you can save some $$.


 
Make sure you get the one that includes the igniter


----------



## Daboss (Mar 4, 2006)

im pretty sure ill buy online, ill just save up and hopefully ill get my money out of it.


----------



## Daboss (Mar 4, 2006)

thx for ur help guys i appreciate with it i wouldnt of been able to grow my beautifull plant, ill have pics out by tomorrow.


----------

